# 60 Day Commitment: Praying For African American Males



## PinkPebbles (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies –

It has been on my heart for a while to specifically pray for African American males in the USA. So many are lost, hurting, deceived, and rebelling. Many have no direction, covering, or guidance. And it’s negatively affecting our culture, communities, families, and the next generation. 

Would you like to join me in making a commitment for the next 60 days to pray and intercede on behalf of African American males in the USA?

In your time alone with God, lift up the African American males; speak the word of God over their lives.

In addition to the commitment, I will post prayer points which are scriptures every few days to pray out loud in our private time with the Lord. 

If you have scriptures dealing with the list of prayer topics below please PM me. And I will place the scriptures on one document by topic and post every 4-5 days in this thread for us to pray in our private time.  

The prayer commitment will start on Wednesday – October 23rd and end December 23rd.  I hope you ladies join in.

Prayer for African American Males in the USA:
·         Salvation
·         Repentance
·         Purification
·         Healing
·         Restoration
·         Deliverance
·         Wisdom
·         Guidance
·         Resources
·         Jobs
·         Forgiveness
·         Marriage
·         The Mind
·         Temptation
·         God’s Will
·         Protection
·         Godly Leaders
·         Fathers
·         Courage
·         Peace
·         Joy
·         Self Control
·         Vision
·         Disciples
·         Discipline
·         Obedience
·         Favor
·         Strength
·         Love
·         Providers
·         Mentors / Role Models

Please feel free to add to the list. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll pray with you!! PinkPebbles


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 21, 2013)

I will join to and will include the men here as well.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for this reminder to keep the men in prayer.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies for joining 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I will join to and will include the men here as well.


 
Iwanthealthyhair67 I will include the males in the Bahamas and across the Caribbean


----------



## chejam (Oct 21, 2013)

I have had this burden on my heart also, will be in prayer.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 21, 2013)

Standing with you PinkPebbles.


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2013)

I will to join in, PinkPebbles...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you so much PinkPebbles... for this.   I am with each of you in prayer for our men... in Jesus' Name.   Amen.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies 

Today is Day 1 of our prayer commitment.

May the Lord's power and anointance be upon us as we intercede on behalf of others.

Praying God’s Word

*Salvation*

Ah, Sovereign Lord, You have made the heavens and the earth by your great power and outstretched arm. Nothing is too hard for You. You have given us the keys to the kingdom of heaven, and whatever we bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever we loose on earth will be loosed in heaven. 

In Christ authority, I bind the spirit of Antichrist that has blinded the minds of the males of African descent in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I ask you Lord to pour out your spirit upon these young boys and men and give them the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of knowing You. 

Lord, I ask You that the eyes of their understanding be enlightened so that they will know what is the hope of Your calling. 

I pray that the hearts of these young boys and men will be softened to receive You - the gift of God which is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord. Amen. 

*Repentance*

Merciful God, Your love never fails.

I bind the spirit of deception that has deceived these young boys and men into thinking good is evil and evil is good. Lord, I ask that you would send the Spirit of Truth to convict their hearts and minds of error and un-confessed sin. 

Lord, I bind the spirit of pride that would cause them to deny their faults and ask You to work into their soul humility. And I pray that their humility of heart will bring them to full repentance before You. 
Help these men to meditate on your unfailing love; and to know You did not send Your Son into the world to condemn them but to save them through Him.

In Jesus name, Amen.

Jer.32:17; Matt.16:19; Eph.2:17-18; Rom.6:23; 1 John 3:16-17


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 23, 2013)

Good Morning PinkPebbles 

I pray this prayer ^^^ with you and our sisters for our Brothers, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

Again, I thank you so much for your heart in this thread.


----------



## yodie (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm in......


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 23, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Today is Day 1 of our prayer commitment.
> 
> ...



I pray this for our boys, teens and men, young and old in Jesus Precious Name! Amen!


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 23, 2013)

Amennnnnnnnn

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Leigh (Oct 24, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Hi Ladies   Today is Day 1 of our prayer commitment.  May the Lord's power and anointance be upon us as we intercede on behalf of others.  Praying God’s Word  Salvation  Ah, Sovereign Lord, You have made the heavens and the earth by your great power and outstretched arm. Nothing is too hard for You. You have given us the keys to the kingdom of heaven, and whatever we bind on earth will be bound in heaven, and whatever we loose on earth will be loosed in heaven.   In Christ authority, I bind the spirit of Antichrist that has blinded the minds of the males of African descent in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I ask you Lord to pour out your spirit upon these young boys and men and give them the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of knowing You.   Lord, I ask You that the eyes of their understanding be enlightened so that they will know what is the hope of Your calling.   I pray that the hearts of these young boys and men will be softened to receive You - the gift of God which is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord. Amen.   Repentance  Merciful God, Your love never fails.  I bind the spirit of deception that has deceived these young boys and men into thinking good is evil and evil is good. Lord, I ask that you would send the Spirit of Truth to convict their hearts and minds of error and un-confessed sin.   Lord, I bind the spirit of pride that would cause them to deny their faults and ask You to work into their soul humility. And I pray that their humility of heart will bring them to full repentance before You.  Help these men to meditate on your unfailing love; and to know You did not send Your Son into the world to condemn them but to save them through Him.  In Jesus name, Amen.  Jer.32:17; Matt.16:19; Eph.2:17-18; Rom.6:23; 1 John 3:16-17



Beautiful.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 25, 2013)

Lord, I thank you that you are in the midst of our prayers. For where two or three are gathered together in Your name, there You are in the midst of them.

Praying God’s word

*Purification*

Merciful God, You have not called us to uncleanness, but in holiness. I intercede on behalf of the young and old men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I bind the spirit of sexual perversion and ask you to pour out your Spirit and sprinkle clean water on them; cleanse them from all their impurities and from all idols. Give them a new a heart and put a new spirit within them. Remove from these men their heart of stone and give them a heart of flesh. Put Your Spirit in them and move them to follow Your decrees and be careful to keep your laws.

Cause your supernatural grace to allow these men to behave in decently, not in orgies and drunkenness, not in sexual immorality and debauchery, not in dissension and jealousy. Sanctify these men through Your truth, Your word is truth.

I bind the effeminate spirit in the name of Jesus. Lord, release Your Spirit to purify these men from everything that contaminates body and spirit, perfecting holiness out of reverence for You, Lord God.

I bind the spirit of lust in the name of Jesus. By your mercies Lord God, allow your grace to enable these men to present their bodies as a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable to You, which is their reasonable service. And for them not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of their minds, that You may prove what is that good, acceptable and perfect will of God.

Lord, allow your salvation and divine power to teach these men to say No to ungodliness and worldly passions, but to live self-controlled, upright and godly lives in this present age.

In Jesus’ name, Amen.

Matt 18:20; Ezek. 36:25-27; Thess. 4:7; Rom.13:-13-14; Rom. 1:27; John 17:17; Rom.12; Titus 2:11-12


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 27, 2013)

*Men Walking in Wisdom and Knowledge*​_Prayers that Prevail_

*Key Thought:* Without wisdom, knowledge is of little worth. 

*Key Scripture:* "My son, eat thou honey, because it is good; and the honey comb, which is sweet to thy taste; So shall the knowledge of wisdom be unto thy soul" (Prov. 24:13-14)

Lord, We thank You for the certainty Your Word provides to us, for Your Word is forever settled in heaven, and You watch to see that Your Word is fulfilled. You have shown us that through wisdom a house is built and by understanding it is established. We pray, dear Father, that our African American males' homes will be built through wisdom and established by understanding, and we ask that they will find the strength that wisdom brings. 

In Your sight, O Lord, a wise child is better than a foolish king, and we ask You to lead our African American males to Your wisdom that gives life to those who have it. Through wisdom, we pray that You will impart strength and vitality to all African American males.

Let the face of our men shine with the wisdom You impart to them. Fill them with wisdom so that their heart will be able to discern both time and judgement. Let Your light, understanding and excellent wisdom be found in them. May they ever know that wisdom is better than physical strength, that it has always been better than weapons of war.

We thank You that wisdom and might are Yours to give, and we pray that You will grant Your wisdom and knowledge to our African American males.

We ask that the life of our African American males will be like the wise man described by Jesus - the man who built his house upon a rock. May they always realize that the wisdom of this world is foolishness with You.

As wives, mothers, sisters, daughters, relatives and friends of African American males, we ask You for wisdom for ourselves as well. We thank You Father, that when we lack wisdom we can come to You, realizing that if we ask in faith, nothing wavering, You will liberally impart wisdom to us. It is so much better to get wisdom than gold, and we ask You to help us to hold onto this value and to help our African American males to give high priority to wisdom as well.

Lord, give wisdom to our African American males. Lead them to know that knowledge and understanding come forth from Your mouth. Teach them to number their days that they may apply their heart unto wisdom. Above all else, Father, we ask that You will show our African American males that to fear (respect, revere, honor) You is to experience the beginning of wisdom, and guide them to worship You in spirit and truth. 

In Your Son Jesus' Precious name we pray, Amen!

_References: Psalms 119:89; Jer 1:12; Prov 24:3; Eccl 7:19; Eccl 4:13; Eccl 7:12; Eccl 8:1; Eccl 8:5; Daniel 5:14; Eccl 9:16; Eccl 9:18; Daniel 2:20; Matt 7: 24-26; 1 Cor 3:19; James 1:5; Prov 16:16; Prov 2:6; Psalms 90:12; Psalms 111:10; John 4:24._


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 27, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Men Walking in Wisdom and Knowledge*​
> _Prayers that Prevail_
> 
> *Key Thought:* Without wisdom, knowledge is of little worth.
> ...


 
Amen...I stand in agreement in Jesus name.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 28, 2013)

Praying God’s Word
*Sanctification*

Heavenly Father, You sent Your only Son into world that we might live through Him. I pray that all men will surrender their will and live in Christ Jesus; who is the Truth, the Way, and the Life. It doesn’t profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his soul. So I pray that these men will live, move, and have their being in Christ Jesus.

I ask you Lord to help these men not to exchange the truth of God for a lie, and worship and serve created things rather than You, Our Creator. Let the Spirit of the Lord reveal to them there is but one God, the Father, from whom all things came and for whom we live; and there is but one Lord, Jesus Christ, through whom all things came and through whom we live.

May Your Spirit give these men a heart to fear Your name, a heart to reverence You, and a heart to worship You.

Your love, O Lord, reaches to the heavens, Your faithfulness to the skies. Your righteousness is like the mighty mountains, and Your justice like the great deep. O Lord, preserve these men and sanctify them through Your Spirit.

I bind the spirit of rebellion and the spirit of blasphemy in the name of Jesus. And ask You Lord to send the Spirit of Adoption, Abba Father upon these men. Lord, You saved us and called us to be holy, not because of what we have done, but because of Your own plan and kindness. So Merciful God, give these men vision and purpose for their lives, reveal to them that before you formed them in the womb, You knew them. And that You know the plans that You have for them; they are plans for peace and not disaster, plans to give them a future filled with hope.

Lord, I pray that these men will love You with all their heart, with all their soul, and with all their mind; Sanctified to be holy men and a chosen people; being part of a royal priesthood, and belonging to You, God.  

Gracious God, unite godly men together to teach, edify, and encourage one another in the faith, allowing the word of Christ to dwell within them richly.  Let them stand firm in the faith, set apart to accomplish the mission and vision of God in Jesus name. Amen. 

John 14:6, Rom. 1:25; Mark 8:36; Acts 17:28; Ps. 36:5-6, 2 Tim. 1:9; Jer.1:5; 29:11; Col. 3:16


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just wanted to share this as it relates to men.

I believe that its one of the many plans of the enemy to destroy the homes, the family is by destroying the men.

yesterday at church half way through the message my pastor looked and a young girl (11-13) and said I break that spirit of rejection off you in the name of Jesus, you need to forgive your father and the tears came that let to wretching sobs ...I wont go into detail of everything that was said but lots of children and adults are suffering from abandonment and rejection in most cases from the womb.

A child who has never experienced a fathers love will grow up to seek that in relationships. I know first hand, so please let us continue to pray for the men that they will take their rightful positions in the family.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 28, 2013)

@Iwanthealthyhair67 

I totally agree with you. 

I noticed that a lot of African American males don’t know what it means to take their “rightful positions” because sadly they are lost (in darkness) and grew up in broken homes themselves. It’s generational bondage – the spirit of rejection and abandonment that has been passed down from one generation to the next. We need to pray for their deliverance to be free from strongholds, and for God’s Spirit and Truth to prevail in their hearts and minds. Once they get themselves together spiritually that’s when their eyes will be opened to the enemy’s attack, understand the order of God, and then will be able to take their rightful positions. But as long as they are in darkness and deceived they will continue to do what was passed down to them. 

Again, thank you for bringing this up and it’s definitely on my personal prayer list .

ETA: Just wanted to mention that this is one of the reasons why I wanted to pray for African American males. The actions of our males will affect us directly or indirectly. And the example you gave is a prime example. But in order for God to intervene in their lives these men have to accept Jesus Christ, and I can't bypass salvation, repentance, deliverance, sanctification because it is God's Spirit that's going to help and keep them.




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I just wanted to share this as it relates to men.
> 
> I believe that its one of the many plans of the enemy to destroy the homes, the family is by destroying the men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 28, 2013)

ITA, salvation is paramount.



PinkPebbles said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67
> 
> I totally agree with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 29, 2013)

Praying God's Word

*Men Receiving the Spirit of Truth*

Merciful God, according to Your word, everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that his deeds will be exposed. But whoever lives by the truth comes into the light, so that it may be seen plainly that what he has done has been done through God.

O, God, help these men to not be afraid to let You shine Your light on their darkness. Please cause Your light to permeate, expose, and treat any darkness or deception in them so that they can live freely in Your light.

Help these men discern that wherever deception exists, the devil is at work. Heavenly Father, send forth Your light and Your truth to their life. Expose to each one the deeply embedded lies they have believed and replace them with permanently engraved truth.

Redeem these men, O, Lord, the God of truth. Help them to remember that nothing and no one can be redeemed without truth: the God of truth. Help these men to learn how much Your truth protects them. Without it, they are vulnerable to the enemy and to their own flesh nature. 

Teach these men Your ways, O Lord, and may they walk in Your truth; give them an undivided heart, that they may fear Your name. Do not allow anything to snatch the word of truth from their mouth. 

Lord, enable these men to stand firm, with the belt of truth buckled around their waist and with the breastplate of righteousness in place. Help them to understand that without the girding of truth, they are defenseless against the devil, and that truth is their main defense against the father of lies. 

Spirit of Truth, keep these men undeceived; casting down arguments and every high thing that exalts itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing every thought into captivity to the obedience of Christ.

Lord, allow your inspired word, the knowledge of Your truth to lead these men to a lifestyle of godliness; putting off their former conduct and being renewed in the spirit of their mind. Enable these men to stand for what they know is right and not waver under pressure from the world in Jesus’ name.

Amen.

John 3:20-21; John 8:44; Ps.31:5; Ps.40:11; Ps.86:11; Ps.119:43; Ps.43:3; Eph: 4:22-24; 2 Cor. 10:3-5; Titus 1:1


----------



## sweethoney (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in!  I'll add them to my prayers each day for the month even if I don't check in here.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 30, 2013)

PinkPebbles...

May I share this scripture?   Your prayers are not in vain and the heart cries of prayers for these men who have been held before God, have not become a mere vapor.   

When God delivered my son, He gave me His Word that the son (the male being) that I dedicated to Him would surely be delivered.   

_I, the LORD, watch over it; I water it continually. I guard it day and night so that no one may harm it.

I am not angry. If only there were briers and thorns confronting me! I would march against them in battle; I would set them all on fire.

Or let him take hold of my strength, that he may make peace with me_; *and he shall make peace with me.*

Isaiah 27:3-5

Pink Pebbles...

God kept His Word...He watched over my son...and God delivered him...completely.   He delivered my 'baby'; my only son.  God delivered him from the traps that satan has set for him.    

When I trembled,  God gave me His peace, His calm, His promise:

_"I the Lord do keep it... I watch it (my Word) Your Son...day and night, least any hurt it.   

Let him make peace with me and he SHALL make peace with me. _

God kept Him Word and He will keep His Word for every man that is carried in our prayers.   

Thank you for starting this thread.   So many lives of Men and Children, Marriages and Families have been placed into the protection of God... because of this prayer thread.   

Praise God for your obedience.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 30, 2013)

Shimmie - I thank God for you!!! I'm in tears right now...

I thank you for not giving up on your son...God has graced you with His love, power, and anointance to cover your son in prayer. And because of your faith in God, God has delivered your son. 

And I believe if we share that same love and grace for our males, God will come in and move like a mighty rushing wind like He did on the day of Pentecost...

If only we believe and stand in the gap for our men...we will see miracles and the hand of God.

Bless you Ms. Shimmie and I love you with the love of Christ...and I truly mean it. I know we've had our differences and I thank you that we both have forgiven each other. I thank you for praying and encouraging me in my daily walk with Christ.

May God continue to bless you and your family....:Rose:





Shimmie said:


> @PinkPebbles...
> 
> May I share this scripture? Your prayers are not in vain and the heart cries of prayers for these men who have been held before God, have not become a mere vapor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Oct 31, 2013)

Amen..amen!!!




PinkPebbles said:


> Praying God's Word
> 
> *Men Receiving the Spirit of Truth*
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 1, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Deliverance Out of Temptation*

Merciful God, you warn us to watch and pray so that we will not fall into temptation. The spirit is willing, but the body is weak. 

Lord, I intercede on behalf of the males in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I pray these men will be strong in You, O’ Lord and in the power of Your might, putting on the full armor of God to fight against the devil’s schemes. 

I pray these men will be self-controlled and alert, resisting the devil, and standing firm in the faith. I pray Lord you will open the eyes of these men and give them spiritual discernment to recognize the craftiness, manipulation, and subtle snares of the enemy. Help these men to fast and pray regularly in order to break any strongholds the enemy is trying to erect in their life.

Help these men to stand fast in the liberty by which Christ has made them free, and help them not to become tangled in any yoke of bondage.

Lord, I pray that these men will guard their hearts and minds, and set nothing wicked before their eyes. May they abhor what is evil, and cling to what is good.

Sovereign God, enable your grace to sustain these men by making a way of escape when temptation comes their way. Make each man strong where he is weak. Allow them not to walk in the counsel of the ungodly, but allow the word of God to be a lamp unto their feet and a light unto their path. 

I pray that these men will surrender all their desires unto You, so that they are not tempted by lust or have a chance to make provision for the flesh, to fulfill its lusts. Lord, build a hedge of protection around these men. 

I pray that no weapon formed against them will prosper.

Lord, Your word reminds us to call upon You in the day of trouble, and you will deliver us, and we will glorify You.

Merciful God, close every door that these men are not to go through, and remove every distraction that would hinder their walk with you. Give these men hinds’ feet and set them on high places to flee fornication, adultery, perversion, pornography, drugs, alcohol, gambling, and food addictions. Send Your angels to keep charge over them and keep them in all their ways; bear them up, so that they will not even stumble. 

Father, your word says that he who walks with the wise grows wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm. Please surround these men with the right kind of friends. Help these men to choose their friends wisely so they won’t be led astray. Give them discernment and strength to separate themselves from anyone who is not a good influence. Bless these men with godly friends of strong faith who will add to their life. 

Thank you Lord that You have begun a good work in these men and You will complete it in Jesus name. I declare that nothing will separate them from the love of God in Christ Jesus.

Amen.

Matt. 26:41; 1 Pet. 5:8-9; Prov. 13:20; Ps.119:105; Ps. 91; Ps. 50:15; Isa.54:17; Ps. 18:33; Gal. 5:1; Philipp. 1:6; Ps.1:1; Luke 8:12; Isa. 7:9; Rom. 1:12; Eph. 6: 10-12; Gal 5:16; Rom. 8:38


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://prayerineverycity.com/2013/10/25/prayer-for-godly-men/


This prayer touched me, I thought I would share it here.

Lord, we pray that you will raise up godly men in America (and worldwide). You are the father to the fatherless and there is nothing impossible with you. Please guide our Christian men into spiritual maturity and help them to be role models to the fatherless. We pray for godly mentors who will help those who don’t have fathers. We pray for healing and restoration in the lives of those men and boys who were raised without fathers. Help us to realize that psychology and self-help are not the solutions to life’s problems. The gospel message to a dying world is the only solution to life’s problems. Please send labors to the harvest. We need evangelists who are willing to preach the real gospel message without watering it down. Bring revival and spiritual awakening to the Millennial generation and prepare them to be evangelists for our fallen world. In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 1, 2013)

Father your word speaks of the family, about a father’s responsibility to his children, you designed the two, male and female, each to help the other with the responsibilities as parents, your daughters are weary and overwhelmed with the burden of being mother and father to their children.

And so I bring the men before you today, those who have fallen by the wayside that they would return to you and those who do not know you will come to know you, I pray that all men would take their rightful positions as men of God and as head in the homes.  

Lord I ask that you break every chain of doubt, fear, inadequacy, I tear down every negative word spoken of their lives, spoken intentionally and unwittingly, I go back to the womb, and pull up every bad word that has taken root and borne fruit and has been transferred in their blood line, I call them null and void every evil work of the enemy must come to an end. 

No longer will our men live in bondage, no longer will they go back and forth but stand on the surety of your word, they are over comers, more than conquerors, the head and not the tail, above and not beneath, and can do all things through you (Christ) that gives them strength, they are men of honor, courage and valor.  

Your word says that we should have what we say and by faith I pray that our men will be saved and exemplify godly principles who will give their children a godly heritage, men who are not afraid to love and show emotions, who will educate, train, rebuke and chastise when necessary, men who will develop their children’s conduct by example and instruction and rear them in the admonition of God.

Bring them to their end so that they may realize their need for you, remove the scales of their eyes so that they may see.  Father we are depending on you, only you can save set free and deliver, hear our hearts cry, you said your ears are opened to the cry of the righteous, to ask and we shall receive, deliver our men in Jesus name.

Amen!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - I thank God for you!!! I'm in tears right now...
> 
> I thank you for not giving up on your son...God has graced you with His love, power, and anointance to cover your son in prayer. And because of your faith in God, God has delivered your son.
> 
> ...



PinkPebbles    We're in the Walk of Life together.      I am honoured to walk beside you.


----------



## joy2day (Nov 1, 2013)

This is a beautiful thread ladies, thanks PinkPebbles for starting it ...

... I had an experience last weekend that broke my heart. I was one of a handful of people on a subway car on Saturday evening when suddenly a gang of approximately 10 young men boarded. Now we know the current style of dress these kids are rocking these days, skinny jeans, that sag off their behinds and such. But oh, the language! I never thought I would live to see a day when young people were so acutely disrespectful! Dropping the F-Bomb is the least of it! As I started to shake my head, then I heard all about b!itches and ho's can suck ... Oh how my heart grieved! What has happened to them?! I don't think that society as a whole is ready for this next wave of fatherless children. They are so bold, so completely irreverent to any type of authority that it is going to take an absolute Act of the Lord Himself to touch these kid's lives and turn them around.

May the Lord watch over His Word to perform them!

Joy2day


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 1, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Father your word speaks of the family, about a father’s responsibility to his children, you designed the two, male and female, each to help the other with the responsibilities as parents, your daughters are weary and overwhelmed with the burden of being mother and father to their children.
> 
> And so I bring the men before you today, those who have fallen by the wayside that they would return to you and those who do not know you will come to know you, I pray that all men would take their rightful positions as men of God and as head in the homes.
> 
> ...


 
Amen...I stand in agreement.

Thank you.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 1, 2013)

joy2day thank you for sharing. It confirms why we need to pray and ask God to intervene.




joy2day said:


> This is a beautiful thread ladies, thanks @PinkPebbles for starting it ...
> 
> ... I had an experience last weekend that broke my heart. I was one of a handful of people on a subway car on Saturday evening when suddenly a gang of approximately 10 young men boarded. Now we know the current style of dress these kids are rocking these days, skinny jeans, that sag off their behinds and such. But oh, the language! I never thought I would live to see a day when young people were so acutely disrespectful! Dropping the F-Bomb is the least of it! As I started to shake my head, then I heard all about b!itches and ho's can suck ... Oh how my heart grieved! What has happened to them?! I don't think that society as a whole is ready for this next wave of fatherless children. They are so bold, so completely irreverent to any type of authority that it is going to take an absolute Act of the Lord Himself to touch these kid's lives and turn them around.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 3, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*A Teachable Spirit*

Merciful God, I intercede on behalf of the children, the youth, and the men to have a teachable spirit. Your word says people are destroyed for refusing knowledge; poverty and shame comes upon those who refuse instructions, so I pray that these men receive a heart that is willing to be taught.  

May these men seek You O’ God for guidance and instruction. Let your word be presented for reproof, correction, and instruction in righteousness. I pray that each one receives it willingly, without resistance or resentment. 

I pray that the younger males will be clothed with humility and respect their elders. Let their ears be attentive to receive knowledge, wise counsel, and instruction from their parents, teachers, elders, and pastors. Let them be doers of the word and not hearers only. Enable them to live in obedience to each part of it so that they will not stumble and fall. Teach them how to endure, persevere, and be submissive one to another.  

Almighty God, release these men from past failures, anxiety, inner turmoil, strife, and pressure. May they cast all their cares upon You, O’ God, for Your yoke is easy and your burden is light. 

Help these men to abide in You, Jesus, so that they can bear fruit in their life. You are the vine and they are the branches, without You they can do nothing. 

I ask you Lord to create an environment and an atmosphere where the children, youth, and men can learn. Let there be order and stability in the homes, the community, the schools, and the workplace. Where either child or man is lacking in skill help him to grow and improve. Connect them with wise men and gifted teachers. And I pray that these males will not lag in diligence but remain fervent in spirit.

Lord, I thank you that whatever you have called these men to do, You will enable them to do it. Stir up the gifts and talents that you’ve placed inside them. Lead them in the way that they should go as they grow in them. Enable them to use them according to Your will and for Your glory in Jesus’ name.

Amen.

Hosea 4:6; Prov. 13:18; Tim. 3:16; Acts 17:11; Matt. 11:29-30; James 1:22; 1 Pet. 5:5; Heb. 13:17; Rom. 12:11; John 15:1-8; 2 Pet. 1:10; Rom. 8:30


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 6, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Praying God’s Word
> 
> *A Teachable Spirit*
> 
> ...


Amen! I stand in agreement!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 6, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Relationships*

Almighty God, your word warns us that a house divided against itself cannot stand, but how good and pleasant it is when brothers live in unity!

Lord, I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I ask You Lord to guide these men in all of their relationships and that Your will be done in each one of them. 

Lord, You command us to first love You with all of our heart, mind, and soul. The second commandment is to love our neighbor. Lord, enable these men to find their identity in Christ Jesus, so that the love of God that dwells within can be extended to others.   

Lord, I ask You to place accountability in these men lives. Send people who will help them to see the error in their ways and not be afraid to speak the truth in love. Your word reminds us that iron sharpens iron, so a man sharpens the countenance of his friend. 

Lord, I lift up these men marriages unto you. I pray that each man will love and live with his wife in an understanding way, showing honor to the woman as the weaker vessel. Enable the husbands and wives to be as one and to walk together in unity, and like-mindedness; bearing with one another in love, and making every effort to keep the unity of the Spirit through the bond of peace.

Lord, break down any wall of separation or misunderstanding, and inspire open communication. Let them be considerate of one another in order to stir up love and good works.

Merciful God, enable the husbands to love their wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her. Help the husbands to be the head of the home as You made them to be, and show the wives how to support and respect them. 

Lord, help these men to be faithful husbands, responsible husbands, caring husbands, trustworthy husbands, and committed husbands. Allow them to be the priest in their homes; spiritually covering their wives and offering up prayer, sacrifice, and praise unto You O’ God. 

Ah Sovereign God, your word says behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb is a reward.

Lord, teach these men how to be fathers to their children. Give the fathers a desire to be actively involved in their sons and daughters’ lives. Help them to be loving, affectionate, patient, and communicative toward their children. 

Connect the fatherless children with their fathers.  Enable forgiveness, healing, reconciliation, and peace amongst them. Help the fathers to esteem, nurture, affirm, and train up their children in a way that will be glorifying to You O’ God.

I lift up the neglected young males unto You, Heavenly Father. I ask that these young boys will no longer be deprived of wholesome, nurturing relationships. May they find love and acceptance from their own family members and not turn to gangs in order to have a sense of belonging. 

I thank you Lord that there is nothing too hard for You. You are Merciful.

Lord, I lift up the single men in prayer. Let him consider his ways and be reminded that two people are better off than one, for they can help each other succeed. If one person falls, the other can reach out and help. 

I pray that you will lead the single men to find their wives. Lead them to women that will be suitable to help fulfill their God-given assignment in life. Give each man wisdom and discernment to make the right choice. I thank you Lord that the man who finds a wife, finds a good thing. He also finds favor with you O’ God. 

I ask you Lord to open up the windows of heaven and pour out your blessing to allow more ordained marriages to take place in this present age amongst African Americans and Bahamians in Jesus name. 

I thank you Lord that it is Your Will for man and woman to be married. You created it; and You blessed it.

Amen.

Mark 3:25; Ps. 133:1; 1 Pet. 3:8; Ps. 34:14; 1 Pet. 3:7; Heb. 10:24; Eph. 5:23-25; Ps. 127:3; Prov. 27:17; Eph.6:4; Eph. 4:2-3; Prov. 22:6; Eccl. 4:9-12; Prov. 18:22


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 7, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Praying God’s Word
> 
> *Relationships*
> 
> ...



Praise God... Amen and Amen for this and all of your powerful and loving prayers.   Thank you so much Pink Pebbles.    I'm paying attention, taking heed and supporting your heart's desires and your prayers for our men...all of them.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 10, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Courage*

Heavenly Father, when you give us a command or an assignment your word reminds us to fear not, but be strong and of good courage; not to be afraid, nor be dismayed, for the Lord your God is with you wherever you go.

Lord, I intercede on behalf of the youth and the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I pray Lord that you will give them courage to stand for righteousness; courage to stand for justice; courage to live morally; and courage to have a voice.

In the beginning, You told man to be fruitful and multiply; to fill the earth and subdue it; and to have dominion over it. So I pray that the men of African descent in America and the Bahamas will fulfill that promise. Give them courage to take possession and ownership of the land, the city, and the market-place; Courage to build up and restore their neighborhoods.

Enable them to walk in Christ authority. Let the righteous keep moving forward, and those with clean hands to become stronger and stronger.

Merciful God, give these men strength, faith, and vision for the future. Don’t let them be bound by racism or discrimination in this society, neither be defined by the prejudices of man; but let them find strength and honor in Your presence.

When they go through deep waters, You will be with them, When they go through rivers of difficulty, they will not drown. When they walk through the fire of oppression, they will not be burned up; the flames will not consume them.

Let them not fret because of evildoers, nor be envious of the workers of iniquity. But trust in the Lord, and do good. Dwell in the land, and feed on Your faithfulness.

I thank you Lord that blessed is the man who put their trust in You. And whose hope is the Lord. For he shall be like a tree planted by the waters, which spread out its roots by the river, And will not fear when heat comes, But its leaf will be green, And will not be anxious in the year of drought, Nor will cease from yielding fruit.

Lord, when You call us, You also enable us. Enable these men to walk worthy of their calling and become the men of God You made them to be.

Let integrity and uprightness rule in their hearts. Give them endurance to run the race and not give up. Help them to remember the steps of a good man are ordered by the Lord. Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down; for the Lord upholds him with His hand.

Though they are surrounded by troubles you will protect them from the anger of their enemies.

Hide each man from the secret plans of the wicked, and pull him out of any net, such as racial profiling and stereotypes, which has been laid for him.

I thank you Lord that each man can do all things through Christ who gives strength. If God be for them, who can dare be against them.

In Jesus’ name.

Amen.
Josh.1:9; Gen.1:28; Job 17:9; Isa. 43:2; Ps.25:21; Jer.17:7-8; Ps.31:4; Ps.138:7; Ps.37:1, 3-4; Philpp.4:13; Rom.8:31


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 16, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Overcoming Addictions*

Heavenly Father, I humbly come before you to the throne of grace and intercede of behalf of the men and the youth of African descent in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. 

At the cross, Jesus had taken upon himself our suffering and carried our sorrows; He was wounded for our transgressions; He was bruised for our iniquities; the chastisement for our peace was upon Him, and by His stripes I declare healing for these men.  

Father, You raised Christ from the dead so I ask You to give life to these men mortal bodies through Your Spirit. Deliver these men from their addiction of drugs, alcohol, gambling, pornography, and every stronghold.   

Lord, it is You who works in us to will and act according to Your good purpose. So I ask You God, to help these men. Without You they are held captive by their own desires; blind to the truth; and are oppressed.

I claim Your Word that says You did not give a spirit that makes these men a slave to fear or bondage, but the Spirit of sonship. Help these men cry out unashamedly to You, Abba Father.  

I pray that out of Your glorious riches You will strengthen these men with power through Your Spirit in their inner being, so that Christ may dwell in their hearts through faith.

Enable them to clothe themselves with the Lord Jesus Christ, and not to think about how to gratify the desires of the sinful nature.

Lord, I acknowledge the promise of Your Word that men can do everything through Christ who gives them strength.

Anyone who trusts in You, Sovereign God, will never be put to shame. I declare the time has come for these men to put all shame behind them and walk in the liberty by which Christ has made them free.

I thank you Lord that there is power and grace in the blood of Jesus.

I plead the blood of Jesus Christ over their minds. Where they have accepted a lie as truth, reveal it to them. Help them to clearly discern when it is the enemy who is speaking. Enable them to think upon what is true, noble, just, and pure. I lay claim for them to have a sound mind.

Lord, I pray that their addictions will no longer be tasteful or satisfying to their bodies or lives. Like a newborn baby, help them to crave pure spiritual milk, so that they may grow up in their salvation. Increase their appetite for Your Word; enable Your Word to be made alive within them by Your Holy Spirit; enabling them the power of restraint and self-control. 

Oh, God, You are the God of a breakthrough; a present help in the time of need. Cause these men to lift up their eyes and look toward the heavens and acknowledge where their help comes from. You bring out the stars one by one; And calls them by name. So I trust that You will deliver each man one by one, and call him out by name. 

You, my Lord, are the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. You will not grow tired or weary, and Your understanding no one can fathom. You give strength to the weary and increase the power of the weak.  Nothing is too hard for You.

I thank you Lord that each man testament of Your supernatural grace and mercy will glorify You in Jesus’ name.

Amen.

Isa. 53:4-5; 2 Tim. 1:7; Rom. 10:11; Gal. 5:1; Philp.4:8; Eph. 3:16; Philp.2:13; Philp.4:13; 1 Pet.2:1-2; Prov.9:18; Isa. 40:26 -28


----------



## Laela (Nov 17, 2013)

Father, God,

We pray your Will be done in the lives of the all black boys, young men and old men alike, that they will set themselves to seek your face when they're not sure what to do. That they recognize You as the God of Heaven who rules and reigns, and not wonder if You are. That they will open their hearts to you so that when challenges come and they feel cornered, their Fear of You helps them overcome any fear. We believe only You know what is best in in the lives of these precious men. Yes, Father knows best. Thank you, Lord for Victory in their lives, simply because they choose to Trust you. We thank you, Lord, for Who you are and what You can do in their lives today, in Jesus' name we pray.

Amein

2 Chronicles 20; Pslams 1


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 18, 2013)

Beautiful prayer!  I stand in agreement.  



PinkPebbles said:


> Praying God’s Word
> 
> *Overcoming Addictions*
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 19, 2013)

Laela said:


> Father, God,
> 
> We pray your Will be done in the lives of the all black boys, young men and old men alike, that they will set themselves to seek your face when they're not sure what to do. That they recognize You as the God of Heaven who rules and reigns, and not wonder if You are. That they will open their hearts to you so that when challenges come and they feel cornered, their Fear of You helps them overcome any fear. We believe only You know what is best in in the lives of these precious men. Yes, Father knows best. Thank you, Lord for Victory in their lives, simply because they choose to Trust you. We thank you, Lord, for Who you are and what You can do in their lives today, in Jesus' name we pray.
> 
> ...


 
Amen...I stand in agreement.

Thank you Laela.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Ladies – I’d like to mention how God has shown me the dangers of pride. I always knew that pride is a sin; but recently my eyes have been opened to see the effects of pride.

Pride is dangerous because it is subtle, hidden, and deadly. It comes in many shapes and forms. And most times you have to ask God to reveal it to you. 

A lot of unnecessary suffering is due to pride. Many people miss out on their deliverance, healing, breakthroughs, and blessings because of pride.

As we pray for the men, I ask that we pray for ourselves and ask God to search our hearts for hidden pride.

_My name is Pride. I am a cheater._

_I cheat you of your God-given destiny…because you demand your own way._

_I cheat you of contentment…because you “deserve better than this.”_

_I cheat you of knowledge…because you already know it all._

_I cheat you of healing…because you’re too full of me to forgive._

_I cheat you of holiness…because you refuse to admit when you’re wrong._

_I cheat you of vision…because you’d rather look in the mirror than out a window._

_I cheat you of genuine friendship…because nobody’s going to know the real you._

_I cheat you of love…because real romance demands sacrifice._

_I cheat you of greatness in heaven…because you refuse to wash another’s feet on earth._

_I cheat you of God’s glory…because I convince you to seek your own._

_My name is Pride. I am a cheater._

_You like me because you think I’m always looking out for you. Untrue._

_I’m looking to make a fool of you._

_God has so much for you, I admit, but don’t worry…._

_If you stick with me, You’ll never know._

_Written By Beth Moore. _ 


Praying God’s Word

*Set Free From Pride*

Heavenly Father, I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I pray that You would reveal the pride that is hidden and embedded in their hearts.  

Your word reminds us that the heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked; You, Lord, search the heart, and test the mind. 

I ask You to uproot and cast out the negative effects of pride – jealousy, insecurity, strife, envy, offense, stubbornness, rebellion, haughtiness, selfishness, competiveness, and deception.   

Enable these men to repent of the pride that is hidden within their hearts.

Don’t allow them to continue on in pride but help them to understand the spirit of pride is deceiving them. 

Like the apostle Paul, help these men to serve You, Lord, with great humility and with tears, even when they are severely tested. Enable them to submit under Your mighty hand, that You may lift them up in due time. 

May they humble themselves now so that You are free to do wonders later. Help them to do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit but in humility considering others better than themselves. 

Help them to look not only to their own interests but also to the interest of others. Give them an attitude the same as Christ Jesus. 

Remind them that what was given to them did not come from them, but was gifted to them.

Help them to slander no one, but be peaceable and considerate, and show true humility toward all men. 

Through the power of Your Holy Spirit help them to live in harmony with others; by being sympathetic, compassionate, and humble. 

Father, the wise is one who shows it by deeds done in humility. You guide the humble in what is right and teach them Your way. 

Thank You for the assurance that humility and the fear of the Lord bring wealth, honor, and life in Jesus’ name.

Amen.

Jer.17:9-10; Ps.10:4; Prov.8:13; Jer.49:16; Dan.4:37; 1 Pet.5:5-6; Acts 20:19; Philp.2:4-5; 1 Cor. 4:7; 1 Pet. 3:8; James 3:13; Prov. 22:4


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 21, 2013)

In May, the Lord put it on my heart to pray for mental health for all people, but I took a week to specifically pray for men.  Thank you @PinkPebbles for starting this thread and this time of prayer.  It's very much needed and I believe that many strongholds will be broken through our petitions to God.

Today, I am sharing with you my prayer on men being men.  Society puts so much pressure on men to be macho, super strong and super resilient to the point that men feel the need to suppress their fears and emotions. But, the Bible only speaks of one omnipotent being and that's God.  We have to love and accept our men for their strengths and weakness.  Please pray with me...

*MEN ARE MEN*

_Dear Lord,

Thank you for this opportunity that we can gather together in prayer for the men of this world.  You created men before you created any other creature.  Adam, a man, was your first breath of life here on this earth.  You made men first because you recognize their strength.  You recognize their ability to lead and to carry the weight of others both physically and emotionally.   You put Adam, a man, in charge of all the land because you know the wisdom and the magnificent capabilities that you placed in men.  However, only a few days after man’s creation, you realized that men cannot do it alone.  Despite their magnificent strength, they need company, they need help, they need support and so you created Eve, the first woman.

Father, the story of Adam and Eve shows us that you recognize a man’s need for help.  That although he is first and he leads, he too can grow tired and weary.  Despite what society teaches us today, men do get sad, they do get hurt, they do cry and they do make mistakes for it was Adam, a man, who in a moment of weakness committed the first sin.  But, you didn’t crucify him Lord.  You didn’t end mankind over one mistake.  Instead you showed forgiveness, not just once but time and time again after every mistake.

Father, today I bring before you the men of this world, specifically those who are hurting inside, the ones who are afraid of messing up, the ones who feel like their masculinity is on the line just because they may be confused about what job to take next, what house to buy their family, or how to cope with the death of a loved one.  Today I ask for release of the pressure for men to be omnipotent for your Word says in Matthew 19:26, “With men this is impossible; but with God all things are possible.”  Show them that they can lean on you, that you are the ultimate bearer of all weight for you tell us in Matthew 12 that if we take your yoke upon us, you will make our burdens light.

Father, as you release society’s pressure on men, please replace it with a comfort to open up and confide in You first and foremost, but then also confide in an earthly friend.  Surround all men today with people that they trust, people who love and support them, people who will not shame them for feeling down or crying.  Suppression is hiding.  Hiding is secrets.  Secrets lead to sin in efforts to cover them up.  Lord, please intervene and uncover every secret today, not so that men can be persecuted for what they’re hiding but so that they can heal and be freed from the baggage that leads to depression, aggression, physical, mental and sexual abuse.  The baggage that leads to suicide.  The baggage that creates guilt and anxiety that controls their minds.  The baggage that leaves men vulnerable to the tricks of the enemy.

Today, Lord I pray for all men to be free; free to love, free to express their emotions; free to have fears that they can cast on you; free to ask others for help; free from anger; free from hiding and secrets; free from the hurt and pain of their past; free to be the men that you created them to be-  Men who are strong, men who are leaders, but yet men who need others.

Thank you for the first man you placed on this earth and for showing us through him that you accept both the strength and the weaknesses of men.  You will not crucify men for their weaknesses but rather you will love and forgive them for it.  Help this world to love men and accept them as you have.  Thank you for the healing process that begins today.

In the mighty name of Jesus, Amen!_


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 21, 2013)

After praying for the release of the pressure on men to suppress their emotions.  I prayed for healing of the residual affects of that suppression, which I call the "A's" -- *anger, aggression, addiction and abuse*.  Please pray with me...

*MEN AND THE A'S*

_Dear Lord,

We hear so much about heart attacks and high blood pressure being silent killers but AGGRESSION stirred by ANGER is the real silent killer.  An angry person is like a pot of hot water with the lid on.  Once it reaches boiling and the pressure gets too high the lid is sure to pop off and there’s no telling what could happen.  Father, today I pray for the angry men of this world, especially those who act it out in aggression both actively and passively.  I pray that you reduce the boil, reduce the source of the anger, reduce the hurt and the pain, reduce the effects of their anger, but please Lord do not put the fire out.  Instead redirect the fire Lord.  Let it burn for you rather than burn with thoughts of rage and revenge.  Allow all men to burn with a passion for you, to do your work, to spread your word, to be completely sold out for you so that when they reach a boiling point and YOU, not the anger, release the lid multitudes are touched by the power that is released.  That rather than create havoc and destruction through their anger, they will build up themselves and others through your love that flows through them.

Father, on this growing tier of hurt and pain, the next step after aggression is ABUSE.  We will not pray today for the release of one without the release of the other.  Many men resort to verbal, physical and sexual abuse on others to release their anger, but what society often chooses to ignore is that many men are angry because they have been abused.  Father, in the precious name of Jesus, today we call for this vicious cycle of abuse to end right now.  Your word says in Psalms 91 that we should not be afraid of the terrors of night, nor the arrow that flies in the day.  You did not create us to terrorize nor to be afraid.  You promised us that if we dwell in the shelter of the Most High, we will find rest in the shadow of the Almighty.  Lord, you promised us peace, rest and safety, which cannot be found in the environment of abuse, therefore abuse is not of you Lord, it’s of the enemy.  Father right now, we stomp on the enemy’s grounds.  We trample every act of violence under our feet.  We renounce and reject every harsh word that is spoken.  We claim that every man will dwell in you and will find peace, safety and rest.  The hurt from his abuse, the need to abuse others is now released and replaced with your mighty healing power.

Father, as we step up to ADDICTION, our final A for today, we want to ask men with addictions “Don’t you realize that your body is the temple of the Holy Spirit, who lives in you and was given to you by God? You do not belong to yourself for God bought you with a high price.  So you must honor God with your body” (1 Corinthians 6:19-20).  But the answer is no, they do not realize.  Men with addictions are suppressing something on the inside.  Their eyes are closed to the real root of the problem.  They turn to drugs, alcohol, cigarettes, sex, pornography, gambling and all other types of addiction to fill the void in their lives, the void that can really only be filled by you God.  Father, today we pray for their eyes to be opened, for the withering tree of addiction to be pulled up by it’s roots and be thrown back into the fiery pit of hell where it belongs.   The devil will not claim our men.  He will not take them just because they are blinded by pain.  Father you are the healer of all things.  Jesus restored sight to more than one person in the New Testament.  Your word is never old Lord.  It’s just as strong and real today as it was then and so is your healing power.  Open their eyes so that the root of the problem can be healed.  Open their eyes so that they can see what the addictions are doing to their bodies, their homes, their finances, their families.  Open their eyes so that they can see you reaching out to them.  Open their eyes before it’s too late Lord.

Father, thank you for this opportunity to pray for others.  I feel a release taking place, I feel a change coming.  Lord there’s work to be done in your kingdom.  You need strong men who are free from anger, free from aggression, free from abuse, free from addiction to do your work and spread the Good News.  Overcoming these 4 A’s will become their testimony that you are real.  Father prepare the way because there will be some restored men who will turn to you very soon.  Prepare the work for them.  They are on the way to you.  I claim it right now in the mighty name of Jesus.  Amen!_


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 21, 2013)

Reminiscing I stand in agreement....Amen.

Heavenly Father, I thank you for dispatching your angelic host to perform at your word. Thank you for casting down every stronghold from the enemy in Jesus name.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 23, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Protection for Men*

Heavenly Father, I intercede on behalf of the men with African descent in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean.

I ask you Lord to build a hedge of protection around them. Protect them from the seen and unseen of danger. Strike down every arrow that flies by day and by night from the enemy. 

Merciful God, I ask that the young boys and men, who are targeted by Satan, will no longer be used by the kingdom of darkness. Deliver them from every evil work and preserve them for Your heavenly kingdom.

Rid them from the spirit of anger, murder, unforgiveness, and any other demonic spirit. By Your right hand shatter the enemy.

Lord, give these men clean hands and a pure heart; renew a right spirit within them. And convict their hearts of all unrighteousness. 

Allow Your angels to keep charge over them and to keep them in all their ways in Jesus’ name.

*Protection for Godly Leaders*

Heavenly Father, I lift up every pastor, minister, deacon, evangelist, prophet, bishop, and priest that You have elected and anointed to preach the gospel, to heal the brokenhearted, and to set the captives free. 

When the enemy comes in like a flood, let the Spirit of the Lord lift up a standard against him.

I ask You Lord to reveal anything in these Leaders’ lives that could be hindering victory, and then give them the courage to release it to You.

I pray that these Leaders will be strong in You God, and in the power of Your might; Putting on the whole armor of God daily that they may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. 

Stand having their waist girded with truth, putting on the breastplate of righteousness, and having shod their feet with the preparation of the gospel of peace; above all taking the shield of faith to be able to quench the fiery darts of the wicked one; And taking the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God, praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, being watchful to this end with all perseverance and supplication for all the saints.

I pray for the Leaders that are weary or overwhelmed in their labor. Lord, enable the Comforter- the Holy Spirit to strengthen their mind, body, and soul. 

May they cast all of their cares upon You and find rest for their souls. For Your yoke is easy, and Your burden is light.

God, You are the Great I AM. This is your name forever. And the enemy cannot begin to stand against You.

Attack those who attack your Leaders. Fight against those who fight against them. Use your shields, both small and large, and arise to help them. 

Hold your spear to block the way of the enemy who pursue Your Leaders. Remind the men of God, You are their Savior. 

Let those who seek their life be put to shame and disgraced. Let those who plan their downfall be turned back in confusion. 

Let the enemy be like husks blown by the wind as the Messenger of the Lord chases him; and let his path be dark and slippery as the Messenger of the Lord pursues him.

Lord, Your name is Great. You defeated death and hell at the cross.

Empower your Leaders to stand in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit to preach, to teach, and to declare Your Word.

Amen. 

Ps. 91; 2 Tim.4:18; Ps. 51:10; Isa.61:1; Josh.7:13; Isa.59:19; Matt.11:28-30; Ps.35


----------



## Reminiscing (Dec 6, 2013)

PinkPebbles - Hey sis, I want to encourage you to keep praying.  Your prayers are knocking down strongholds!

Today, I'm sharing a prayer I wrote on men and family.  Our Heavenly Father is the only perfect father, but yet we sometimes expect perfection from earthly fathers.  Leading a family is not an easy task.  Some excel at it, while others fail miserably.  I believe we should pray for all men to understand their role in the family and that no matter the circumstance they will lean on God’s guidance and support.  With God’s direction, all men can excel as family leaders.

MEN AND FAMILY 

Dear Lord,

I could look to the dictionary or search the internet for a definition of a Father but instead I look to You, the ultimate definition of a father.

Proverbs 3:5-6 say, _“Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.  In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.”_ This means you are a leader.

Jeremiah 29:11 says “_For I know the plans I have for you,” says the Lord. “They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope.”_ This means you are a planner and a protector.

Matthew 10:30 says “_And the very hairs on your head are all numbered.” _ This means you know the details of our lives.

Matthew 7:7 says _“Ask and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you.”_ This means that you hear our needs and you provide.

Matthew 11:28 says _“Come to me, all of you who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give you rest”_ This means that you are a place of comfort and rest.

And, John 3:16 says _“For God loved the world so much that he gave his one and only Son”_ This means that you give selflessly.

Lord, I don’t desire for any earthly father to sacrifice his child as you sacrificed Jesus.  I don’t even desire for him to know his child’s every need, but I do desire for him to know the One who does.  Lord, today I pray for the many fathers on this earth who have been tasked with the responsibility of raising a family.  I pray for those who have answered the call as well as those who have run from it and are only a father in name.  I pray right now that the pressure of perfection is lifted and replaced with the desire to serve you wholeheartedly for Matthew 6:33 says _“But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.”_  Lord, through knowing you every father could be a leader, be a planner and a protector, know the details of his children’s lives, hear their needs and provide, be a place of comfort and rest, and give selflessly to them.

Lord, thank you for the fathers who have accepted the calling and do stand before their families as leaders.  I ask that you strengthen them daily.  The pressures of life could eat away at their mental health but that is not what You promised.  You said _“though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day”_ (2 Corinthian 4:16).  Lord you promised to renew us daily.  Please fulfill this promise to them as they leave their families to go to work each day, as they sit down to pay the bills, as they mow the lawn and make repairs around the house, as they realize it’s time to buy the kids new shoes, as they comfort their family during times of hardship, as they learn to stay calm during moments of anger, as they strive more and more each day to become the fathers you created them to be.  Be their solid rock as they carry the weight of their family.  And, Lord during the times that they are down, during the times when they need their weight carried, allow their wives, children, family, and friends to comfort them.  Surround them with God-fearing people who will remind them that it’s the times that you feel the farthest away that you are actually the closest.  Place encouraging scriptures in their minds so that when the devil tries to taunt them with failure and trigger mental health issues in them, they will be able to shoot down every one of the enemy’s darts with complete confidence in you.

Lord, for the men who have children but choose not to be fathers to them or choose to abuse them rather than love them, I pray that you shake them up right now.  Talk to them while they are awake, show up in their sleep, pop scriptures into their minds, cause them to step onto a train where a missionary is preaching, cause their TV to land on a gospel channel, stir up a christian friend to call them daily, DO NOT GIVE THEM REST until they heed to your calling.  Many of them are suffering from depression, anger, hatred, addiction, and abuse.  But Lord, all of them are suffering from FEAR.  Fear of raising a family, fear of loving them and it not being enough, fear of not being able to provide for them, fear of losing them, just fear, fear fear.  But Father you said _“you have not given us a spirit of fear but of love, power and a sound mind” _and you are not a God that lies so today, we rebuke all fear and send it right back to the pit of hell where it belongs.  We declare this stronghold preventing fathers from being fathers to be broken right now in the name of Jesus.  We claim healing and forgiveness between fathers and children.  We claim reconciliation between fathers and mothers.  We claim broken families to be made whole again.

Father, thank you for not leading just in Word but also leading by example.  Thank you for always being faithful to the things you have promised us.  Thank you for the fathers that trust You and come to You for support and thank for all of those who are about to create or renew a relationship with You.  There’s power in prayer Lord, someone will be brought to you through this prayer.  And, before I close it Lord, I ask you to remember the men who desire to be fathers but have not been blessed with children yet.  Whatever the situation may be, be it health related, marital status related, fear related, or even just because it’s not their time yet, I pray that you fill their waiting period with close personal time with you for there is no better way to learn to be a great father than to get to know THE Great Father.

Thank you for all these things Lord.  In your precious and holy name, Amen!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 8, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Healing from Sickness and Diseases*

Heavenly Father, I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean.

I ask you Lord to bestow your grace and mercy upon the men who are suffering from sickness and diseases. Let your divine healing drive out all sickness and diseases from their bodies. 

Christ Jesus has redeemed these men from the curse of the law. I pray that every organ and every tissue in their bodies function in the perfection in which You God created it to function.

Heal these men, O Lord, and they shall be healed; save them, and they shall be saved, for You are their praise.

I pray that these men will draw daily from Your well of unfailing love. You are the God that forgives all of our iniquities and heals all diseases. 

Let the morning bring these men word of your unfailing love, and to put their trust in You. Show them the way that they should go as they lift up their souls unto You. 

You are Jehovah-Rapha – “The Lord our Healer” 

May these men be made whole in mind, body, and soul. And allow them to be complete in You.

Restore their health and heal them of their wounds. Teach them how to properly care for their health.

Faithful God, help these men to always have hope. Because of Your great love, they will not be consumed, for Your compassions never fail. They are new every morning; great is Your faithfulness. 

Help them not only to fully accept how much You love them, but help them to abide in Your love.

Father, You are Jehovah-Yahweh who made the heavens and the earth. 

What is impossible with men is possible with You God.

Merciful God, I thank you for the promise of Your word – Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer of the faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven. Confess your trespasses to one another, and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much.

In Jesus’ name. Amen. 

Matt 8:17; Col. 2:10; Ps. 143:8; Ps. 103:2-3; Lam.3:22-24; Exod. 15:16; John 15:9; Gen. 2:4; Luke 18:27; Jer. 17:14; Jer. 30:17; James 5:14-16


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 9, 2013)

PinkPebbles

I am standing in agreement with you!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 12, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*God’s Purpose and Will be Done*

Heavenly Father, I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I ask that your purpose and perfect Will be done in their lives. 

Before You formed these men in the womb, You knew them. So Lord, align their hearts to Your Will.  Fill their minds with vision and purpose. Give them a hunger and thirst to seek You and a passion to fulfill the purpose that You have predestined for their lives.

I pray that they will not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of their minds. Give them discernment to know Your will; what is good, acceptable, and perfect.

I pray that You would order their steps. Guide them by the apple of Your eye. 

Enable them not to lean unto their own understanding, but acknowledge You in all of their ways and You will direct their path.

Your word assures us that all things work together for good, for those who are called according to Your purpose.

Lord, allow the Holy Spirit to guide them on the path of righteousness, so that they won’t lose their way.

Close every door that these men are not supposed to go through and lead them to open doors that You have prepared for each season of their lives. 

I pray that Your Will is more important to them than their own desires.

Help them to be ever learning about Your ways so that they can live in the fullness of Your presence and move into all You have for them. 

Help them to surrender all that would steer them in the wrong direction. 

Help them to trust Your work in their lives. Make Your way straight and prosperous before their face.  

Give them strength to endure and to accomplish Your Will in order to receive Your promise.

I pray that although there are many plans in a man’s heart, nevertheless may Your counsel take precedence.

Lord, give these men a heart that won’t forget to keep Your commands. Grant them total peace that comes from living in obedience to Your ways. 

In Jesus’ name. Amen.

Jer.1:5; Prov.4:6; Ps.5:8; Jer.10:23; Rom.12:2; Rom.8:28; Heb.10:36; Prov.19:21; Prov.3:1-3


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 15, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Love God*

Heavenly Father,

I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. I pray for new hearts that willingly love and serve You.

Lord, You are good. May the men love You with all of their heart, with all of their mind, with all of their soul, and with all of their strength.

Your love is unfailing. Help them to meditate on Your love.

Lord, how I thank You for showing Your love for us by sending Your one and only Son into the world that we might live through Him. This is love: not that we loved You, but that You loved us and sent Your Son as an atoning sacrifice for our sins. 

May Christ reign in the hearts of men.

Help them to trust in Your unfailing love, cause their hearts to rejoice in Your salvation. 

Help them to sing to You, Lord, for You have been good to them.

Lord, You are the first and You are the last, and apart from You there is no other God. Help the men never to worship any other god. Enable them to witness there is no other Rock but You. And to say with full assurance, “I know not one.” 

I pray that the love of You O God will remain preeminence in the lives of men. There is no greater love than Your love.

Amen.

*Love thy Neighbor*

Lord, you command us to love our neighbor as ourselves. 

I pray that the men will abide in Your love and extend that same love to others.

Show them Your ways, O Lord, teach them Your paths; guide them in Your truth, for You are God their Savior.

Help them to pray for those who have hurt or offended them. Enable them to walk in forgiveness to prevent a hard and bitter heart.

I ask you Lord to mend the hearts of the brokenhearted. Only You can take whatever loss they experience and fill that empty place with good. 

Help them to let go of past events that have kept them from expressing authentic love toward others.

Enable them to surrender everything that was done to them or they have done which cause them pain. May it no longer torment them or affect what they do today.   

May Your unfailing love comfort them. 

Lord, stir up the love within the men so people will witness the work of Your hands. Teach them how to love the people You have placed in their path. Enable them to practice the love walk daily.  

Take away the fear to trust, to be vulnerable, and to commit and give them Your wisdom.

Break down the stronghold that wants to inflate them with pride, ego, rudeness, and arrogance. Show them how to put their trust in You in order to produce the fruit of the spirit which is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control.

Teach them how to openly communicate their thoughts, plans, and needs graciously. 

I ask You God to place godly, sincere people in their lives with whom they can openly share their hearts.

In Jesus’ name. 

Amen.

Ps. 13:5; Ps.25:4-5; Ps.48:9; Ps.31:7-8; 1 John4:9-10; Mark 12:30-31; Ps.103:10-12; Matt.5:44; Ps.119:64; Luke 17:3-4; Gal.5:22-23; 2 Cor.5:17; Isa.43:18; John 13:34-35


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 17, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*A Heart to Praise and Worship*

Heavenly Father,

I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. Let the thought of knowing that You are our Maker cause the men to worship You with reverence and awe.  

Help them to continually offer the sacrifice of praise with the fruit of their lips; honoring You God, by speaking of Your goodness and loving kindness.

Enable them to know You personally and intimately through worship. Unite their spirit with Your Spirit O God. Help them to be the true worshipers that You seek.

May they find their way into Your Holy place through worship and experience an intimacy and joy with You O God that they never thought possible.

As their hands are lifted and their voices declaring Your marvelous works, release Your presence Almighty God. Let Your presence fill the house. 

Accept their worship as sweet incense and cause Your glory to manifest in their lives.

Allow healing, deliverance, and miracles to take place as they worship You.

Lord, in Your presence there is fullness of joy. May the joy of the Lord be their strength.

Enable them to live holy, righteously, and blameless as an act of worship unto You.

God, You are Lord of lords, and King of kings. Let the men come with willing hearts and minds to worship You.

The hour has come, and it is now time that the true worshipers, worship You in spirit and in truth.

In Jesus’ name.

Amen.

Ps.150:6; 2 Chron.20:21; Ps.9:1-3; Heb.13:15; Ps. 16:11; John 6:63; John 4:23-24


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 20, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*The Voice of God*

Heavenly Father, I intercede on behalf of the men in America, the Bahamas, and across the Caribbean. Give them ears to hear the spirit of the Lord. 

Teach them how to discern Your voice.

Enable them to trust Your voice and not lean unto their own understanding.

Let them not be impressed with their own wisdom, but seek You in all things. For Your thoughts are not as our thoughts, neither are Your ways as our ways.

I ask You God to give the men a fresh word daily, let Your word be their daily bread. 

Lord, You remind us in Your word that the things You have for us is revealed through Your Spirit, May You bless the men in their spirit with revelation knowledge, insight into mysteries, and understanding. 

I pray that the men will surrender their desires unto You, so it is easier to obey Your voice. Like Jesus, enable the men to say, _Father, not my will, but Your Will be done_. Help them to know and trust that Your Will is there for their own benefit and protection.

God, You are Omnipotent, Omnipresent, and Omniscient.  You see way ahead of us, and You know the end from the beginning.  I pray that Your voice will be the loudest in the hearts and minds of the men. 

Allow Your voice to be the voice of reason, the voice of counsel, the voice of comfort, and the voice of peace.

Lord, remind the men that You are not the author of confusion, but of peace. May Your word be the final authority in their lives.   

Help them to do things Your way, and everything will be well with them in Jesus’ name.

Amen.

Prov.3:5; John 10:27-28; Isa.55:8; Duet.29:29; Rev.19:6; 1Cor.2:9-10; Isa.46:10; 1Cor.14:33


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 20, 2013)

PinkPebbles....

You have begun an amazing 'Gift' to the Men of this World.    Watch and see this bear much 'Fruit' for the Kingdom of God. 

Thank You


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 20, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @PinkPebbles....
> 
> You have begun an amazing 'Gift' to the Men of this World. Watch and see this bear much 'Fruit' for the Kingdom of God.
> 
> Thank You


 
Shimmie thank you and I thank God for the Holy Spirit. 

God is real, and His Holy Spirit is real. I thank God for allowing His Holy Spirit to speak within us and instruct us to fulfill His purpose. 

I thank God for using each one of us as His vessels.

Many blessings to you Shimmie :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome, awesome prayerful prayer...thank you.




PinkPebbles said:


> Praying God’s Word
> 
> *The Voice of God*
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 22, 2013)

Praying God’s Word

*Men Intercessors*

Heavenly Father,

It is Your Will that we pray. Our greatest weapon is prayer. 

I ask You to raise up more men to intercede on behalf of their families, children, communities, spiritual leaders, and churches. 

Open their eyes to the hidden attacks of the enemy. Enable them to pull down strongholds in the spiritual realm through prayer. 

Lord, allow the Holy Spirit to pray through the men. Let Your word be alive and active and sharper than any two-edge sword.  

Bless the men with a spiritual prayer language to wrestle against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of darkness of this age, against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places.

Enable the men to watch and pray without ceasing.

Help them to create an atmosphere in their lives where the Holy Spirit is welcome; and not have a form of godliness and deny Your power.

Lord God, Your word reminds us in Matthew 17:21 that some evil spirits will not depart except by prayer and fasting. 

Merciful God, help the men to be like Jesus by praying and fasting regularly in order to cast out the enemy. 

Empower them by Your Spirit to impose the authority of the kingdom of God.  

Father, allow Your revival to be released by the power of the Holy Spirit as the men pray for others.

In Jesus’ name.

Amen.

1 Thess.5:16; Heb.4:12; Eph.6:10-12; Matt.26:41; Matt.17:21; 2 Tim.3:5


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 23, 2013)

*Thank You *

Heavenly Father, 

It is day 60 of our prayer commitment. I thank you for placing a burden on our hearts to pray for the men, young and old alike.

Lord, there is a reason You called intercessors around the world to pray Your word, declare Your word, and believe Your promises over the lives of the men that have been lifted up.

I thank you for giving us Your strength and grace to cover the men in prayer. 

Thank you Lord that we will witness the manifestation of our prayers all around us, in our families, homes, churches, communities, workplace, and schools. 

Thank You Lord that You are able to perform at Your word.

I thank you for the salvation and deliverance of the men that were lost and blinded to the truth. 

We will begin to see them operate in their rightful positions – as leaders, providers, faithful husbands, and committed fathers.

They will leave a spiritual inheritance for their children that will overflow into the next generation.

Lord, You are worthy to be praised. 

I trust and believe that You are going to do exceedingly, abundantly, above all that we could ever ask or think. 

In Jesus’ name.

Amen. 

_Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, in everything give thanks; For this is the Will of God in Christ Jesus for you. 1 Thessalonians 5:16_


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 27, 2013)

^^ Amen, amen and amen. 

Heavenly Father,

 I thank You for placing the desire in PinkPebbles heart to pray for African-American males, and men of color in the Caribbean as well. Father I stand in total agreement with the prayers that have been written in this thread. We recognize that there is an attack on black males in the U.S, in the Caribbean, and all over the world. And this attack is from the enemy. But neither the attack nor the enemy can withstand Your greatness. We cancel every scheme of the enemy to thwart the plans that You have for these men, Your sons, in the name of Jesus. 

We thank You Father, for hearing our cry for these men. We thank You Father for what You are doing in the lives of these men as a result of the prayers that have gone up on their behalf. Your word says that You move mountains without our knowledge. We thank You for moving in an almighty and miraculous way, in their lives as only You can do. We thank You for being a father to the fatherless. We thank You for making a leader out of a follower. We thank You for raising up men of honor. We thank You for stirring up in these men a desire to do Your will. We thank You that these men, Your sons, are excellent role models; we thank You that they are leaders in their community, in their families, in their churches. 

We thank You that their past, and their father and mother's past does not predict their future - Your word does. We thank You that statistics do not define their behavior nor their mindset, nor their point of view - Your word does. We thank You that the media, and its images and depictions of how to treat a woman, or how "black men" stereotypically behave does not dictate how they interact with their mothers, sisters, wives, friends, girlfriends - Your word does. We thank You that the negative  portrayals of men of color in hip-hop videos or mainstream movies do not destine how these men, Your sons, walk in this world - Your word does. Your word says that You have plans to prosper and not to harm, plans to give them hope and a future. We stand on Your word, in the name of Jesus. Because if You said it, it IS. It's already done, in the name of Jesus. 

Thank You Father, that these men, Your sons are protected mentally as well as physically. We cancel out every attack of the enemy on their manhood in the name of Jesus. We cancel out any confusion set forth by the enemy that would make these men, Your sons, think it is ok to act or behave effeminate, in the name of Jesus. We rebuke that spirit, in Jesus name. We thank you for raising up strong, spiritual, godly, manly men who seek to please You and are after Your heart, in the name of Jesus. 

ETA: Thank You Father that these men, Your sons, will have an inherent disdain for the intake of illegal substances, and any involvement in illegal substances. This is a spirit from the enemy. And I rebuke that spirit by the authority and in the name of Jesus.

Thank You Father that You have placed in their spirit faith, goodness, love, peace, joy - all the fruits of Your Holy Spirit. Thank You that these men are good providers for their families; good sons, good brothers, good nephews, good friends, good husbands, good fathers, PRAYER WARRIORS, in the name of Jesus. 

Thank You that these men, Your sons, know that their most powerful weapon in spiritual warfare is prayer. When we pray, we are in Your presence. In Your presence, there is power. 

Thank You for Your goodness, Your love, Your mercy and above all, thank You Father for Your grace. Thank You for our African American males and the men of color across the Caribbean  and what You are doing in their lives. All glory and honor be unto You. In Jesus name I pray, amen.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bumping we have to continuously lift up our blackmen in light of recent events...
.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 14, 2014)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Bumping we have to continuously lift up our blackmen in light of recent events...
> .


 
Highly Favored8 Will do.

Thanks sis.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in agreement, Ladies.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## stephluv (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes this has been on my heart lately as well


----------



## JaneBond007 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not going to join in (being honest), but add to that list "end of racism and marginalization" because if that isn't ended, that whole list will be a permanent fixture.  I think about this daily.  How about G-d favoring Blacks rather than allowing them to be made fodder.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Sunday Ladies! 

I have two praise reports that I’d like to share! I planned on sharing in the “My Concern” thread, but since this thread was bumped and the praise reports are related to young black males it would be nice to share in this thread.

*Praise Report #1*

My cousin, a black male that is in his twenties started an after school program. The program will be held once a week at a predominately black public school. The program is to help black boys develop their leadership skills. The discussions and activities will focus on making changes in their environment and communities. 

My cousin stepped out on faith, and God led him in the right direction. My cousin received funding and helping hands to start this program. 

God handpicked the young boys that really need to be in this program. Many of the boys are fatherless and experienced emotional trauma at a very young age. The purpose and vision that God placed in my cousin’s heart could only be from God. 

The after school program will start the second week in October.

*Praise Report #2*

In the ”My Concern” thread, I mentioned that I wanted to have a discussion with my pastor. Well, I didn’t have too because God spoke to his heart. It was announced this morning that my church will have a weekly Youth Forum for young black males. The forum is designed to spiritually equip young males on how to handle racism, discrimination, injustice, conflict, and other issues that black males face in this society. The forum will start the first week in October.

God hears our prayers despite the mockery, hatred, and division from others. Our prayers are not in vain.

Again, thank you for standing in the gap for our black males. 

~God Bless

ETA:
Hebrews 13:6 _“Never will I leave you, never will I forsake you. So we say with confidence, The Lord is my helper; I will not be afraid. What can mere mortals do to me?”_

Psalms 50:15 _“Call to Me in the day of trouble; I will deliver you and you will honor Me”_
God is Faithful :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 28, 2014)

PinkPebbles, thank you for sharing such wonderful news,   I love that you created this thread and proven it fruitful.   There is much more to come.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 18, 2015)

PinkPebbles said:


> Take away the fear to trust, to be vulnerable, and to commit and give them Your wisdom.
> 
> Break down the stronghold that wants to inflate them with pride, ego, rudeness, and arrogance. Show them how to put their trust in You in order to produce the fruit of the spirit which is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes and yes.  Too many of our men are dying on the vine because of their own pride.  I totally agree with this prayer and I ask God to do supernatural work in the lives of our men, especially today, in this area.

@PinkPebbles, thank you for starting this thread.  The prayers and messages are timeless.  As we see our boys and men coming under attack on a daily basis, we need to pray even more for them as well as for ourselves.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 19, 2015)

TraciChanel said:


> ^^ Amen, amen and amen.
> 
> Heavenly Father,
> 
> ...



@TraciChanel, I touch and totally agree with you in this prayer. The effectual fervent prayers of the righteous availeth much.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Heavenly Father, I pray that our men will know that you have created them in your image.  That they will recognize the power you gave them from on high and that they will walk in dignity and respect upon this earth. I pray that they will know that they are loved by You and that they can share your love with others.  Lord, I pray that you will cause the scales to fall from their eyes so that they can truly see you and your creation. I further pray that they will recognize that You have given them women to help them serve You and your purposes. I pray that they will learn to love and treat women with kindness and gentleness. I pray that we, as women, will give our men the respect they crave and that we will stop giving them what they have not earned the right to have until we are their wives.
Lord, pour out your spirit upon our men. Bless them abundantly above and beyond anything they could ask or imagine and then help them to turn those blessing back to you in the form of praise and worship to You. In Jesus' name. Amen!


----------

